# Helice



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was the second of the gas tankers built at the Govan yard in Glasgow after the takeover by Kvaerner.The first was HELIOS.
First shot is HELICE/S launch in September 1990 and the second in early 1991 taken as she made her way downriver for trials.


----------

